# help finding rc18t battery



## dirtrunner42 (Jul 5, 2007)

i want to get a 7 cell battery for my rc18t but all i can find is 1400 mill amps is there anywere i can find a bigger pack well thanks


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

dirtrunner42 said:


> i want to get a 7 cell battery for my rc18t but all i can find is 1400 mill amps is there anywere i can find a bigger pack well thanks


ALL OF THESE SITES WILL BE ABLE TO HELP YOU.:thumbsup:

http://www.onlybatterypacks.com/items.asp?db=52
http://www.cheapbatterypacks.com/main.asp?sid=461002&
http://teamscreamracing.com/index.php


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

Might have to build one.


----------



## tdude (Feb 1, 2009)

rc planet.com


----------

